
Generating Wideband Speech from Narrowband - zdw
http://www.rowetel.com/?p=6692
======
PaulHoule
Subjectively i don't like the reconstructed audio.

I have thought about this kind of reconstruction and wonder if the right goal
is reconstruct the original waveform as opposed to reconstruct the subjective
experience.

